
Neuroscientists Demonstrate Operation of a Network of Brains - paublyrne
http://www.nicolelislab.net/?p=683
======
andy_ppp
Also from the Guardian... Resistance is futile.

[http://www.theguardian.com/science/2015/jul/09/monkey-
brain-...](http://www.theguardian.com/science/2015/jul/09/monkey-brain-net-
raises-prospect-of-human-brain-to-brain-connection)

------
nefitty
You know I always say, the biggest feature missing from Google Docs is
synchronized brain-to-brain editing of files. Give me that and I'll be
satisfied for a few months Internet.

------
c54
The Attic.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dollhouse_(TV_series)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dollhouse_\(TV_series\))

------
softbuilder
Isn't this just teamwork?

~~~
stinos
Basically: yes. The effect would be the same if the subjects had to work
together for reward by moving 3 objects into te same position (similar
exepriments have been conducted). However the fact this is using some kind of
indirect mind control, channelled together by software, of imaginary targets
does give this an extra interesting dimension over 'just teamwork' I'd say.
The amount of math/algorytms/control software and harware needed to get to
this should not be underestimated as well. And it is again a step in the
brain-machine interfacing world. Which, like a lot of other tech, might be
used for good and bad in the future.

------
stephengillie
Is this different from wiring 3 relays to a motor and having 3 independent
processors try to "work together" to actuate the motor?

------
pellmellism
see no xy, see no yz, see no zx...got it

------
dsfsdfd
hmm, seems a little trivial to me. Are they actually doing direct neural
network to neural network communication? If this simple cooperation can be
considered a network of brains so can a troop of monkeys, through
communication via physical motion and cries. For that matter so can human
society through the various transmission mechanisms we employ. For this to
interesting to me it needs a novel and higher bandwidth communication channel.
Directly wiring brains together would do it.

------
brobdingnagian
This is also known as 'language'.

------
vonnik
please ask the monkeys to pray for me. all together.

